# Frequenzumrichter im IT-Netz



## 5-Zylinder (21 Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen!

Immer wieder stolper ich über das Problem, das Frequenzumrichter im IT-Netz zu Problemen führen können. Von NORDAC Reglern kenne ich es, dass man mit Hilfe von Jumpern die integrierten Netzfilter ausschalten bzw. deren Wirkung reduzieren kann. Diese Netzfilter erzeugen sonst einen zu hohen Ableitstrom, welcher zu Problemen führt!

Jetzt meine Frage: Warum führt das jetzt nur im IT-Netz zu Problemen? In verschiedenen Bedienungsanleitungen steht immer nur, dass dieses Jumper umgesteckt werden müssen, um den Betrieb an IT-Netzen zu gewährleisten. 

*Vermutung: Dann kann es ja nur etwas mit der Isolationsüberwachung zu zun haben, oder? Ich meine aber gehört zu haben, dass der FI (RCD) auslöst!

Vielleicht hat einer ja schon mal damit zu tun gehabt und kann mir weiterhelfen!

Gruß 
5-Zylinder


----------



## RealDrive (21 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

 die Vermutung ist richtig. Da IT-Netz ist vereinfacht gesagt ein isoliertes Netz in dem die Verbraucher *keine* Verbindung zum Erdpotential haben dürfen.
 Dies wird mit der Isolationsüberwachung überwacht.

 Viele Frequenzumrichter müssen für den Einsatz in bestimmten Umgebungen "besondere"  EMV-Eigenschaften mitbringen
- deshalb werden sie mit EMV-Filtern ausgestattet. Diese Filter haben Ableitströme.
Da es sich bei den *Ableitströmen* um hochfrequente Störgrößen handelt, müssen die Erdungsmaßnahmen niederohmig, 
großflächig und auf kürzestem Weg vom Filter *zum Erdpotential hergestellt werden. *Das ist der „Hacken“! 
Im IT-Netz darf es aber keine Verbindung zum Erdpotential geben.

Lösung für den Einsatz im IT Netz – entweder Frequenzumrichter ohne jegliche Filtereigenschaften kaufen. 
Könnte aber schwierig sein, da zum Teil Drosseln im Zwischenkreis (Schutz der Kondensatoren) auch als Filter fungieren u
nd zur Reduzierung von Netzrückwirkungen beitragen.

Was sich in der Praxis bewährt hat ist der Einsatz von Frequenzumrichtern, die es dem Anwender erlauben die Filter über Hardwareschalter (Jumper) 
oder durch einfache Parametereinstellung die Filter abzuschalten.

Zum Thema RCD (FI) und Ableitströme kann ich die angehängte Literatur von Danfoss VLT-Antriebstechnik empfehlen.


Viele Grüße
VLT_RealDrive


----------



## 5-Zylinder (21 Februar 2013)

Ok. Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort!

Also dient die Lösung der Jumper dazu, dass meine Isolationsüberwachung im IT-Netz nicht eine fehlerhafte Isolierung meldet (weil sie denkt, dass der 1. Fehlerfall vorliegt), obwohl gar keine vorliegt. Es hat erst mal noch nichts damit zu tun, dass mein IT-Netz ohne einen "echten" Fehler abschaltet (was es ja sowieso nur beim 2. Fehlerfall macht).  

Dann würde das Problem mit Ableitströmen im Zusammenhang mit einem RCD also bei allen Netzformen wo ein RCD eingesetzt würde, gleichermaßen vorliegen.

Gruß
5-Zylinder


----------



## winnman (21 Februar 2013)

Noch besser wäre es die FU über einen eigenen Switch mit LWL Anbindung ans IT Netz zu betreiben, da gibt es dann keine derartigen Probleme mehr.


----------



## Ralle (21 Februar 2013)

winnman schrieb:


> Noch besser wäre es die FU über einen eigenen Switch mit LWL Anbindung ans IT Netz zu betreiben, da gibt es dann keine derartigen Probleme mehr.



Das ist nicht dein Ernst oder?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Februar 2013)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/IT-System


----------



## edino (22 Februar 2013)

*Ergänzung zu FU im IT-Netz*

Ergänzend zu den Beiträgen der Kollegen:
Den Netzfilter beim FU abzuschalten hat nicht nur den Grund, dass sonst die Isolationsüberwachung anspricht.
In einem IT-Netz kann die Spannung gegen Erde Außenleiterspannung annehmen und worst-case sogar darüber.
Zum Beispiel IT-Netz Un=400V, durch einen Fehler ist ein Erdschluß an L1. Dann hast du Erde zu L2 oder L3 logischer Weise 400V.
Dafür  sind die Netzfilter nicht ausgelegt. An einem FU muss auch der  Gleichrichter und die Endstufe auf die erhöhte Spannung gegen Erde ausgelegt sein.
Das  ist bei den wenigsten FU der Fall. Es empfiehlt sich die ausdrückliche  Freigabe für das IT-Netz sich vom Hersteller bescheinigen zu lassen,  wenn es nicht ausdrücklich im Handbuch steht. Hier empfieht sich nach  den "großen FU-Herstellern" im Markt zu schauen deren Spielfeld primär  Industrie ist.
Z.B. ABB, VACON, Siemens.
Noch ein Tipp: Vorsicht  mit der Funktion "Motormessung" in IT-Netzen! Beim Motormessen wird der  Motor mit verschiedenen Spannungen bei unterschiedlichen Frequenzen  gepulst. In einem größeren IT-Netz hast du immer diverse hochohmige  Erdschlüsse! Wenn der FU anfängt zu Pulsen weisst du nicht was dann  "hochgeht". >> Erfahrungswert!
Also in größeren Industrienetzen die in IT-Form betrieben werden ist Vorsicht angesagt!
Wenn  Du Ethernet in einer Industrieumgebung mit IT-Netz betriebst reicht es  aus einen Opto-Isolator vor das Gerät zu setzen (z.B. von HWU-Elektronik  - kostet 200,- euro und spart unter Umständen viel Ärger  (LWL-Entkopplung geht natürlich auch ist aber für wenige Geräte zu  teuer).
Gruß Edino


----------



## Dr. Vacon (3 April 2015)

Noch eine Info am Rande:
Sehr häufig sind IT-Netze "industrielle" Netze (Chemie, Kraftwerke), mit meist für industriellen Einsatz ausgelegten Komponenten (d.h. mit entsprechender Störfestigkeit), geplant und gewartet von Experten,  und dann ist es auch akzeptiert, wenn in den IT-Netzen nicht mehr hundertprozentig "reiner" Sinus anzutreffen ist, sondern z.B. demoliert von FU oder dicken Thyristorstellern mit ausgeprägten Kommutierngseinbrüchen. Hier kommt es, je nach FU-Fabrikat, zu interessanten Phänomenen, daß sich die Zwischenkreisspannung von FU im Stand-By (FU hat Netzspannung, aber ist noch gestoppten Zustand, d.h. er dreht den Motor NICHT und der Motor wird auch NICHT durch Kamineffekt o.ä. gedreht) gefährlich hoch aufschaukeln kann. Grund dafür können auch die diversen EMV-Entstör-Schutzbeschaltungen sein und nicht immer werden diese durch Öffnen der Erdverbindungen der Kondensatoren auch deaktiviert.
Das kann dazu führen, daß der FU nicht mehr anläuft oder wegen zu hoher DC-Spannung gar in Störung geht. Das "Problem" kann sehr lange unentdeckt bleiben und fällt eigentlich nur im Stand-By des FU auf, wenn die DC-Spannung nicht stabil steht, sondern deutlich höher als mit normalen Formfaktor zu erwarten wäre oder sie sogar kontinuierlich ansteigt.
Ein Chopper mit Widerstand (der natürlich dann auch bei gestopptem FU arbeiten muß), wäre hier keine ganz so gute Abhilfe, weil durch das Auf-und-Ab der DC-Spannung die FU-internen Komponenten, die diese Spannung "sehen" (DC-Kondensatoren, teils auch "Powerboards") sehr leiden und vorzeitig altern. Deshalb wird häufig auch ein zulässiger W"Rippel" der DC-Spannung in den techn. Spec der FU angegeben. 
Zur dauerhaften Lösung kann auch eine IT-Vorbereitung des FU dienen, weil hierfür im Werk mitunter mehr gemacht wird als nur die internen Ableitverbindungen zu öffnen.

Auch in extrem instabilen Fernost-Netzen, obwohl TN-Netzform, hat sich der Einsatz von IT-Netz-vorbereiten FU durch viel stabilere Arbeitsweise  positiv bemerkbar gemacht.
Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Dr. Vacon (3 April 2015)

Noch eine Info am Rande:
Sehr häufig sind IT-Netze "industrielle" Netze (Chemie, Kraftwerke), mit meist für industriellen Einsatz ausgelegten Komponenten (d.h. mit entsprechender Störfestigkeit), geplant und gewartet von Experten,  und dann ist es auch akzeptiert, wenn in den IT-Netzen nicht mehr hundertprozentig "reiner" Sinus anzutreffen ist, sondern z.B. demoliert von FU oder dicken Thyristorstellern mit ausgeprägten Kommutierungseinbrüchen. Hier kommt es, je nach FU-Fabrikat, zu interessanten Phänomenen, daß sich die Zwischenkreisspannung von FU im Stand-By (FU hat Netzspannung, aber ist noch gestoppten Zustand, d.h. er dreht den Motor NICHT und der Motor wird auch NICHT durch Kamineffekt o.ä. gedreht) gefährlich hoch aufschaukeln kann. Grund dafür können auch die diversen EMV-Entstör-Schutzbeschaltungen sein und nicht immer werden diese durch Öffnen der Erdverbindungen der Kondensatoren auch deaktiviert.
Das kann dazu führen, daß der FU nicht mehr anläuft oder wegen zu hoher DC-Spannung gar in Störung geht. Das "Problem" kann sehr lange unentdeckt bleiben und fällt eigentlich nur im Stand-By des FU auf, wenn die DC-Spannung nicht stabil steht, sondern deutlich höher als mit normalem Formfaktor zu erwarten wäre oder sie sogar kontinuierlich ansteigt.
Ein Chopper mit Widerstand (der natürlich dann auch bei gestopptem FU arbeiten muß), wäre hier keine ganz so gute Abhilfe, weil durch das Auf-und-Ab der DC-Spannung die FU-internen Komponenten, die diese Spannung "sehen" (DC-Kondensatoren, teils auch "Powerboards") sehr leiden und vorzeitig altern. Deshalb wird häufig auch ein zulässiger "Rippel" der DC-Spannung in den techn. Spec der FU angegeben. 

Zur dauerhaften Lösung kann auch eine IT-Vorbereitung des FU dienen, weil hierfür im Werk mitunter mehr gemacht wird als nur die internen Ableitverbindungen zu öffnen.

Auch in extrem instabilen Fernost-Netzen, obwohl TN-Netzform, hat sich der Einsatz von IT-Netz-vorbereiten FU durch viel stabilere Arbeitsweise  positiv bemerkbar gemacht.
Gruß
Mathias


----------

